# SMF vs phpBB



## EnfoToad (Jun 22, 2007)

I am going to start a website in a few days. I would like to know which forum will perform better and safer over the long run. I have personally used both of them and I find that SMF is a little better. I would like to know other peoples opinion.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

phpBB 2 has been known to have security "issues" in the past. phpBB 3 is more secure than phpBB 2 but I don't know if hackers will continue to have the same level of success with phpBB 3 as they did with phpBB 2.

I've used both phpBB and SMF as well and I prefer phpBB to SMF but I don't think SMF sucks or anything.

Peace...


----------



## namenotfound (Apr 30, 2005)

I've used both, and prefer SMF.

Although if I had a choice, I'd pick something other than those two...

But if my choice is limited to PHPBB or SMF, I'd go with SMF.


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

No used SMF but have used PHPBB extensively and am just looking at moving to phpBB3.

THe main thing that puts me off is plugin/mod system. There is no automated plugin installation and management. So add a simple plugin like the "SOLVED" button that this site has takes 45 mins of downloading files from your site, editing them manually and the uploading them, then editing your database.

This is all well and good, but then 12 months down the line when you come to update to the latest version your screwed as you wont remember what plugins you had and what code changes you made in which file.

I am going to take a look at SMF instead I think. MyBB is very nice, but just not quite what I am after and Seditio is a greart fully featured CMS and forum.


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

I do believe phpBB3's mod system has changed and been improved since phpBB2 but I don't know how much better or worse it is..

Peace...


----------



## skyhigh007 (Jun 17, 2004)

Personally, I prefer SMF over phpBB.


----------



## Techmonkeys (Feb 10, 2005)

tomdkat said:


> I do believe phpBB3's mod system has changed and been improved since phpBB2 but I don't know how much better or worse it is..
> 
> Peace...


From what I have seen of it, it is much the same in terms of how you add and remove them, which is manually all the way.

Have just installed SMF and tried adding a plugin and it is even better than I hoped. You dont even need to unzip them lol, just upload the zip file, go to packages and install it. Perfect!


----------

